# Battlestar Galactica: Razor - 11/21/2007 - Discussion Thread



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow! I'm of the opinion this would have played better mid-season last year, but it was worth the wait!

Here's a surreal moment though ... Anyone catch the first Quizzno's commercial?

"It's just been revealed that Gina and Admiral Caine were lovers. This segment brought to you by Quizzznos. Mmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmm, mmmmmmmm mmmmmm, mmmmm." :lol:


----------



## jhollan2 (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm not sure what was up with the quizznos commercials. There were a few of them. I'm happy with the episode, but found it kinda hard to follow.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Having watched twice before, I paid more attention to the Sfx's and sound...PQ seemed to be not quite up snuff with last nights Season 3 episodes...but that could have been me. All in all it rocked!


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

I liked it a lot, especially seeing the old Cylons. I wish they'd had more interaction between Cain and Six after it was found out Six was a Cylon. It did shed new light on Cain's death, though.

The worst thing about this "episode" was that it just left me wanting more. March seems like such a long time from now.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Ummm... last I heard April... and maybe a split season (1/2 next year, ....)


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Yes, it was very cool to hear "By your command" after all these years.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

dfergie said:


> Having watched twice before, I paid more attention to the Sfx's and sound...PQ seemed to be not quite up snuff with last nights Season 3 episodes...but that could have been me. All in all it rocked!


No, it was a director's decision. The "current" story (with Starbuck and Lee) was crisp and clear. The flashbacks to earlier Pegasus were grayer and softer. A color cue to help you figure out what was past and what was present.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Yes, it was very cool to hear "By your command" after all these years.


Never understood why the current tin versions don't say that to the Spylons. Why did they take vocal away from them? Spylon arrogance?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

And, man, was Cain nuts!


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

dfergie said:


> Ummm... last I heard April... and maybe a split season (1/2 next year, ....)


Towards the end of Razor there was an ad for next season and it said "Coming in March."


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Never understood why the current tin versions don't say that to the Spylons. Why did they take vocal away from them? Spylon arrogance?


They probably communicate by RF.

Now we know why Cain was so hard on Six. Nothing worse than finding out your lover is a Cylon.

Starbuck said when they were going into the Cylon base "Isn't it grand when a plan comes together!" That was a tag line from The A Team with the original Starbuck "I love it when a plan comes together!"


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

I too thought it was a pretty good episode & it did leave you wanting more.I loved seeing the old centurions.I always thought they were pretty cool looking.And the old raider ships were great to see again.I wished they kept them.


----------



## Jimmy 440 (Nov 17, 2007)

Now we know why Cain was so hard on Six. Nothing worse than finding out your lover is a Cylon.

That happens quite a bit in this series !!


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

I missed the show, any idea if it will be on again? I tried doing a search and only old BSG were showing up on the HR20.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

frederic1943 said:


> Now we know why Cain was so hard on Six. Nothing worse than finding out your lover is a Cylon.


Being a lunatic doesn't hurt either. This is the woman who shot a subordinate officer because he refused to follow through on a morally wrong order.


----------



## cmziggy (Aug 21, 2006)

I was disapointed that it wasn't in HD.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Being a lunatic doesn't hurt either. This is the woman who shot a subordinate officer because he refused to follow through on a morally wrong order.


Not only was he a subordinate, but he was her XO and apparently her friend! They clearly established that earlier when the XO invited her to take shore leave with his wife and kids, saying how much they would all love to have her visit them.

She was truly a piece of work, and more surprisingly, Bill Adama at the end of the movie said that after looking at her logs, he didn't see that he would do things much differently than she! (Or did he say he couldn't fault her for doing what she did? I don't remember now.) Either way, how surprising was that acknowledgment from Adama about how history may have a different view based on the logs?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Here's another thought: Were we supposed to recognize the faces of the man and woman peeking through the door at the Cylon base when young Bill Adama tried to rescue them? At first I thought the guy was going to be Tyrol or Anders, because after seeing the "lab", I thought maybe as two of the original 5 Cylons they were humans who were "copied", but then I didn't see a good enough resemblance...


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

cmziggy said:


> I was disapointed that it wasn't in HD.


Were you on the SciFiHD channel? I recorded it in HD on my HR20-700.


----------



## techrep (Sep 15, 2007)

Razor was great, it explained a lot. I will have to watch it two or three times for it to "sink in."


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

It was an excellent stand alone episode that fit very well within the continuity.

Don't know what to make of the hybrid's claim about Kara, though.

Glad to see that after all the discussions, it actually was in HD.


----------



## sdicomp (Sep 12, 2006)

frederic1943 said:


> Were you on the SciFiHD channel? I recorded it in HD on my HR20-700.


HD here as well!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

petergaryr said:


> It was an excellent stand alone episode that fit very well within the continuity.
> 
> Don't know what to make of the hybrid's claim about Kara, though.
> 
> Glad to see that after all the discussions, it actually was in HD.


Did anyone else notice/wonder about the fact that unlike the other hybrids we've seen, this one was old, male and actually coherent? He also referred to the humanoid Cylons as "my children" - I find that fascinating. He was clearly psychic in some fashion - he knew Kendra's name, as well as Kara's, and seemed to know about their pasts.

Man I can't wait for Season 4 to begin and I'm almost PRAYING for a quick end to the WGA strike - if they don't settle this soon, they season will end after Episode 10 and the cast/crew will scatter to other projects. The show may never make it to RDM's planned conclusion.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

I know what you mean, this article was a little gloomy:

http://www.tvsquad.com/2007/11/19/battlestar-galactica-final-season-in-jeopardy/


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> Here's another thought: Were we supposed to recognize the faces of the man and woman peeking through the door at the Cylon base when young Bill Adama tried to rescue them? At first I thought the guy was going to be Tyrol or Anders, because after seeing the "lab", I thought maybe as two of the original 5 Cylons they were humans who were "copied", but then I didn't see a good enough resemblance...


I thought the 2 human captives resembled Six and Leoben Conoy.



cmziggy said:


> I was disapointed that it wasn't in HD.


HD here too!


----------



## purvis (Sep 3, 2007)

That they did not have the "voice" of the orginal Cylons seems way different from the original. Perhaps there are copyright issues involved


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Jimmy 440 said:


> I too thought it was a pretty good episode & it did leave you wanting more.I loved seeing the old centurions.I always thought they were pretty cool looking.And the old raider ships were great to see again.I wished they kept them.


Agreed. I'm glad, though, that the Cylons finally figured out how to fly a ship without needed THREE of them to do it.


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

frederic1943 said:


> Starbuck said when they were going into the Cylon base "Isn't it grand when a plan comes together!" That was a tag line from The A Team with the original Starbuck "I love it when a plan comes together!"


And was the "knock it off hudson" line a little homage to James Cameron's _Aliens_, or what? Heh.


----------



## pavlov (Oct 18, 2006)

Ugh, I had an old non-HD season pass thing. Any idea if this will be reairing in HD?


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

dfergie said:


> Having watched twice before, I paid more attention to the Sfx's and sound...PQ seemed to be not quite up snuff with last nights Season 3 episodes...but that could have been me. All in all it rocked!


I agree, the HD PQ was fair, but seemed to be better in the last 20 min of the broadcast. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

pavlov said:


> Ugh, I had an old non-HD season pass thing. Any idea if this will be reairing in HD?


Maybe on Universal HD?


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

pavlov said:


> Ugh, I had an old non-HD season pass thing. Any idea if this will be reairing in HD?


Doesn't appear to be any time soon: they seem to be pushing the DVD at the moment.


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

I missed the airing the other day but luckily it recorded on my Tivo from my BSG season pass. Can't wait to watch it.


----------



## Kurgan (Oct 10, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> She was truly a piece of work, and more surprisingly, Bill Adama at the end of the movie said that after looking at her logs, he didn't see that he would do things much differently than she! (Or did he say he couldn't fault her for doing what she did? I don't remember now.) Either way, how surprising was that acknowledgment from Adama about how history may have a different view based on the logs?


For some reason, I thought he was talking about Lee's executive officer's (Kendra Shaw) logs and giving her an accomodation, not Commander Cain. Bill and Lee were talking about how she was among those that murdered the innocent civilians in that civilian fleet the Pegasus ran across, and Bill Adama said he might have done the same if he hadn't had his family in the back of his mind. The consideration for the accomodation that they were discussing was right after Shaw manually detonated the nuke on the cylon base ship.

The show almost seemed to focus more on Shaw then Cain, but both of them being under the spotlight on Razor. I enjoyed seeing how Shaw went from fairly timid when she arrived on the ship to ballbreaker in the span of two minutes when she realized Gina was a cylon after killing her double when the cylons boarded the Pegasus.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Adama did mention that he had the President as his conscience....especially when he was considering other options with the civilian fleet.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

purvis said:


> That they did not have the "voice" of the orginal Cylons seems way different from the original. Perhaps there are copyright issues involved


Actually it was great to see the old Cylons and old Raiders, updated for the new series. The voices were probably different because they used 21st century technology instead of a 40-year-old vocorder. They could have sampled an old episode I guess but it still worked. I mean, the centurions were different too from the waist down, it was clear they were mechanical (looking) not just guys in suits.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I loved Razor, personally. Old Raiders? Cool. "By your command"? Cheezy but cool. I was really intrigued by the first Hybrid too - so unlike the others we've seen in so many ways: male, old, actually coherent.  And interestingly, he seemed to know an awful lot about Kendra and Kara. Of course, last season when Baltar had his arm grabbed by the Hybrid on the baseship, she seemed to know a few things about him too, even though she was noticeably less lucid normally. I also was interested in how this Hybrid called the humanoid Cylons "my children" and said that he was the one they called God.

I was a bit annoyed at the _deus ex machina_ of having Kendra shoot Six in the hallway conveniently right in front of a surveillance camera. It would've been more dramatic if she'd dragged the body into the CIC and dumped it right in front of Gina and Cain, but hey sometimes you gotta take shortcuts in storytelling.


----------



## BobbySteelz (May 24, 2007)

haha, the storytelling shortcuts are just another part of the BSG franchise to love. 

I was highly impressed with Razor. I had pretty high expectations and I think it might have exceeded them. Great storyline. Really cool action sequences, and more than enough drama to hold me over for a while.


----------



## HouseBowlrz (Jul 15, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> It would've been more dramatic if she'd dragged the body into the CIC and dumped it right in front of Gina and Cain ...


I agree, that would have been better ...

And I had no problems getting it on Sci-FI HD.

cheers


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm sick of these frakin' greedy network jerks who think it's a good idea to cover up half the screen of a major first run movie with a promo for Tinman.
We have GOT to do something about that.

Anythehoo...yeah, Cain and her peeps are absolutely psycho...shooting the civilians to take their stuff...for all they knew, those people could have been the only humans left. Who the heck were they fighting for? Themselves? Adama was totally wrong to see any rationale in it.
Shooting her XO however...he refused a legal order in time of war and his delay could have cost the lives of everyone on board. She was justified there, though it's probably not the decision _I_ would have made. I would have sent him to the brig.

Old school cylons...way cool. Would have been cooler still if young Adama wore an old school uniform and carried an old school gun. We need a BIT more 'homage' to the original series.
I like the Hudson reference from Aliens, too.

ApK


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> Shooting her XO however...he refused a legal order in time of war and his delay could have cost the lives of everyone on board. She was justified there, though it's probably not the decision _I_ would have made. I would have sent him to the brig.


Were Cain's actions "legal" in the sense that she was allowed to do it? Sure, under most generic military justice-type schemes during a time of war. But justified? No way. She was justified in relieving him of command and sending him to the brig. But not shooting the man who was trying to remind her that she was doing EXACTLY what she said she wouldn't do, and in pointing out that the risks drastically outweighed any reasonably likely reward. And in retrospect, he ended up being completely right.

I watched the whole thing again last night. It was interesting to see how friendly and familiar Cain and the XO (Belzen) were during the scenes at the shipyard. He was calling her by her first name, inviting her to spend the down-time with him and his family; the shared looks and little jokes after Cain had just planted the fear of God (or rather, "fear of the Gods"  ) into Kendra Shaw right after she reported to CIC the first time, etc. And then the marked contrast when he was trying to get her to see reason during battle, when it was clear her plan was completely out of touch with reality . . . that was dramatic.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Crud...I forgot this was on.  I was over my brothers watching the Mizzou/Kansas game. I just went to the Scifi web site but it's not listed anymore. Any chance BSR will be shown again?


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Crud...I forgot this was on.  I was over my brothers watching the Mizzou/Kansas game. I just went to the Scifi web site but it's not listed anymore. Any chance BSR will be shown again?


Just watch the DVD after Dec 4th...you'll probably be better off.

Of course, if you have read this thread, you pretty much know everything that happens....If I hadn't seen it, I wouldn't come anywhere NEAR a thread about it!


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

dfergie said:


> Ummm... last I heard April... and maybe a split season (1/2 next year, ....)


The advertizements during the broadcast say March. Do you have other inside info?


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

petergaryr said:


> Agreed. I'm glad, though, that the Cylons finally figured out how to fly a ship without needed THREE of them to do it.


There were 3 inside the raider they showed. The one in the back was gold though.


----------



## gcisko (Sep 27, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Being a lunatic doesn't hurt either. This is the woman who shot a subordinate officer because he refused to follow through on a morally wrong order.


I started hearing the starwars empire theme music in my head when that happened


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

gcisko said:


> I started hearing the starwars empire theme music in my head when that happened


I started thinking "Apocalypse Now" or "The Deer Hunter."

I'm enjoying BSG, but it is still a little too dark and realistic-military-like for my taste. I like sci-fi in my sci-fi. I want laser blasts.

BTW...I'm sure he saw the gold cylon...I think he was just reminded how silly that was for a robot fighter craft.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Kurgan said:


> For some reason, I thought he was talking about Lee's executive officer's (Kendra Shaw) logs and giving her an accomodation, not Commander Cain. Bill and Lee were talking about how she was among those that murdered the innocent civilians in that civilian fleet the Pegasus ran across, and Bill Adama said he might have done the same if he hadn't had his family in the back of his mind. The consideration for the accomodation that they were discussing was right after Shaw manually detonated the nuke on the cylon base ship.


I'll have to watch that scene again to figure out who they were talking about: Caine or Shaw. I really thought it was Caine, but based on your comments about the focus of Razor looking at Shaw as she developed under Caine, you may be right. I won't say for certain, though, until after I watch it again!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I watched it again last night, Drew. It was Shaw. Adama (Bill) thought Lee should give a posthumous commendation to Shaw for her actions in staying behind to destroy the baseship so the others could escape.

One other interesting facet I noted last night: the male hybrid specifically tells Kendra to come closer so he could giver her his warning about Kara. But just as Kendra is about to pass along that warning to Pegasus, the Cylon jamming starts up again. I wonder if that was just random interference from the Raiders and miscellaneous electronic-warfare gear on the baseship, or if the Hybrid wanted to tell Kendra and ONLY Kendra about Kara?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It would be like a Cylon to plant that sort of doubt just to mess with her.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

ApK said:


> Old school cylons...way cool. Would have been cooler still if young Adama wore an old school uniform and carried an old school gun. We need a BIT more 'homage' to the original series.


I wish they had showed the original basestar.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes that would have been cool but possibly too much modeling for such a small shot. And as far as the guns, I'm not sure how it would have made sense that Husker would have a laser-type weapon where all the "present day" weapons use projectiles.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> , I'm not sure how it would have made sense that Husker would have a laser-type weapon where all the "present day" weapons use projectiles.


The old gun props just looked like real pistols with fancy extras welded on, like the props from Starwars. They could have used the same props and just showed them shoot projectiles.










Or...they could have had them shoot lasers and come up with some story about how they proved ineffective or impractical after the first Cylon war, and that's why the military stopped using them....hey...maybe I'll write some fan fiction... :sure:

ApK


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> I wish they had showed the original basestar.


Didn't you watch the Razor Flashbacks on the SciFi.com/battlestar site? 

Don't worry though, those scenes of young Billy "Husker" Adama's first (and only) combat Viper mission at the tail-end of the First Cylon War 40-odd years ago will be included on the DVD. 

Operation Raptor Talon:

Edited to remove dead link


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

LameLefty said:


> Didn't you watch the Razor Flashbacks on the SciFi.com/battlestar site?


No, what did I miss?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Eh, frak! The Galactica Wiki killed my link. 

Here: http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/Operation_Raptor_Talon

There's a screen-cap of the battle there - it shows original basestars. The Flashbacks themselves give more background to the first War, Adama's fireball combat style (a lot like Starbuck's in fact, which may explain why he likes her so much), his free-fall duel with an old-model Centurion, and his discovery of the lab on the planet where that Guardian Basestar was created, along with its first Hybrid. WAY cool stuff - fangasm material for sure! :up:


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

For those (like me) that fraked up and missed this, Netflix has the DVD set for release on 12/4. I'm sure Blockbuster will do the same. Hopefully, the DVD will be sans anoying graphics about a Quiznos sub.


----------



## romwarrior88 (Jun 1, 2007)

So SciFi will not be airing any repeats for the lame-o's like me who missed it??? I can do the DVD but I'd much rather have HD.


----------



## Kurgan (Oct 10, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> I watched it again last night, Drew. It was Shaw. Adama (Bill) thought Lee should give a posthumous commendation to Shaw for her actions in staying behind to destroy the baseship so the others could escape.
> 
> One other interesting facet I noted last night: the male hybrid specifically tells Kendra to come closer so he could giver her his warning about Kara. But just as Kendra is about to pass along that warning to Pegasus, the Cylon jamming starts up again. I wonder if that was just random interference from the Raiders and miscellaneous electronic-warfare gear on the baseship, or if the Hybrid wanted to tell Kendra and ONLY Kendra about Kara?


You're right. I think the only thing that came through the transmission was "Lee, I have to warn you about Kara" or something to that effect.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Kurgan said:


> You're right. I think the only thing that came through the transmission was "Lee, I have to warn you about Kara" or something to that effect.


I think the full quote was, "Lee, I have to warn you about Kara...she DID make it to Earth and got involved in a very bad remake of Bionic Woman. By the gods, somebody save her." I may be wrong about that, though.

Somewhere in the actual quote was something along the lines of "harbinger of the apocalypse".


----------



## Kurgan (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's the actual quote from Razor:

_"Kara Thrace will lead the human race to its end. She is the origin of the apocalypse, the harbinger of Death. They must not follow her."_


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

But of course you have to wonder from what point of view that comes. Perhaps by bringing the human race to a safe home she is the death of the Cylon race. 

Or, perhaps Galactica finding Earth is the BSG equivalent of biblical Revelations, the end of the cycle, and "all this" will happen again.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> But of course you have to wonder from what point of view that comes. Perhaps by bringing the human race to a safe home she is the death of the Cylon race.


Um, the quote was: ""Kara Thrace will lead the *human race* to its end." 

Of course, RDM has said all along that the last act of the story arc will be to explore what, exactly, it means to be "Cylon" versus "human" - perhaps, now that the Fleet has come to accept Sharon "Athena" Agathon back into the fold and given her their full trust again, and now that Cylons are realizing more and more that they are seeking to become pretty much what they despised and rebelled against 40+ years ago, each side will realize they really aren't as fundamentally different "people" as they believe.

Having read spoilers for the first ten episodes (which I won't recount here), I think it's going to be a hell of a ride! 

(If the WGA strike is ever settled in time, that is  )


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Um, the quote was: ""Kara Thrace will lead the *human race* to its end."


Not disputing that, but "end" could mean "goal" as much as it means "termination".

e.g. "a means to an end" vs. "his life came to an end"

S


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Kurgan said:


> Here's the actual quote from Razor:
> 
> _"Kara Thrace will lead the human race to its end. She is the origin of the apocalypse, the harbinger of Death. They must not follow her."_


Of course this is from someone who is essentially a Cylon. Is it a true prediction or an attempt to mislead the humans from following Kara? We'll have to wait until next year to find out.:lol:


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Plus, Mr. Hybrid was rambling at the end. "All this has happened before and will happen again.....etc".


----------



## Tibs (Jul 6, 2007)

I vagely remember her being dead after suiciding her viper....This was in the past not present.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Not disputing that, but "end" could mean "goal" as much as it means "termination".
> 
> e.g. "a means to an end" vs. "his life came to an end"
> 
> S


Ahhh . . . excellent analysis. The Shadow is wise. Well, we've certainly got a nice long time to ponder.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

petergaryr said:


> Plus, Mr. Hybrid was rambling at the end. "All this has happened before and will happen again.....etc".


He's not the first one to say that. Leoben has told that to Kara from the first season episode Flesh and Bone.

(Man I love this show! Have I mentioned that lately? )


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Tibs said:


> I vagely remember her being dead after suiciding her viper....This was in the past not present.


Maybe. We saw her viper blow up. It's not like they showed bits o' Starbuck floating by.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

NickD said:


> I missed the show, any idea if it will be on again? I tried doing a search and only old BSG were showing up on the HR20.


It will be out on DVD in the next week or two. I dont think they will repeat it on TV because they want to sell the DVD for $20!!


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

ApK said:


> Maybe. We saw her viper blow up. It's not like they showed bits o' Starbuck floating by.


Have you seen the last episode of Season 3 yet?


----------



## kevank (Nov 27, 2006)

I am having trouble remembering what happened in season 3. The delay between seasons has been too long. 

Back to pouting.

K


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

kevank said:


> I am having trouble remembering what happened in season 3. The delay between seasons has been too long.
> 
> Back to pouting.
> 
> K


SciFi is showing a several-hour marathon on Friday December 7. Set your DVRs accordingly to catch some of the highlights, and/or hit the Battlestar Wiki and fill in the gaps in your memory:

http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

petergaryr said:


> Have you seen the last episode of Season 3 yet?


Yes.
Did she die? Did she resurrect? Did she eject? Was it really a her viper that blew up? Was she really still in it? Is she a Cylon? Was Lee hallucinating? Are they all in some Bob Dylan/Jimi Hendrix scored Bobby-in-the-shower dream of Glen Larsons?

All I can say is, it's hard to answer such seemingly simple questions like "is this character dead or alive?" in this show, and while that sort of stuff usually makes me swear off a show forever, these writers are keeping me interested so far, which is the highest praise I can give. I wish 90% of the other writers would stay out on strike forever so maybe talented people capable of original ideas might take their places, but I want these guys to get paid whatever they're asking and get back to work.

ApK


----------

